# Problem building emacs24



## neilms (Jul 11, 2012)

I have attempted to build emacs 24 in /usr/ports/editors/emacs-devel.
The build failed after approximately 20 minutes with a series of errors. A part of my difficulty in making this request for help is that I am operating at the command line and the errors are scrolling off the screen. At this stage, the first question I have is how do I recover the error messages?

The messages that I can see say the following:
----------
Stop in /usr/ports/print/xmltex.
***[build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/passivetex.
***[build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/xmlto.
***[install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/xmlto.
***[build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/giflib.
***[lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/emacs-devel.
***[build] Error code 1
-------------
Like I have said, there are more error messages that have scrolled up the screen.
Can anyone help with this?

I should add that my ports tree is fully up to date. I ran cvsup a few days ago and also downloaded and rebuild the core system with the latest stable sources.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 11, 2012)

You can use scroll lock, then page up and down.  You could also redirect to a file and if you want to continue to see the output to the screen try using tee().  sysutils/tmux or sysutils/screen are also nice options.

To update your ports tree, use portsnap().


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2012)

Scroll lock only works on the console, but that may be what is being used.  Some X terminal programs have scroll bars.  There is also script(1): http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17309.


----------



## neilms (Jul 11, 2012)

It seems that something went wrong with my system and ports rebuild. There are a lot of older versions installed when a newer version is required. I am getting a lot of warnings to this effect.

Obviously, it seems that the upgrade did not work as i had expected. To correct the inconsistencies in my system I will have to do a fresh system installation. Fortunately, I have not done much in the way of configuration so far in any case.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2012)

Install ports-mgmt/portmaster and use it to update ports.  It will take care of removing the old versions at the right time.

Upgrading FreeBSD Ports


----------

